# LPT programmieren in Visual Basic unter Win XP



## Sfire (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo ich brauche mal Hilfe......
Ich habe hier ein Programm, dass Daten an den LPT Port sendet! 
Und wenn ich es starte, sagt mir Windows XP dass es einen Fehler gegeben hat und deswegen VB geschlossen werden muß.
Warum ?

Hir stelle ich mal den bescheidenen Code dar :


Public Declare Function Inp Lib "inpout32.dll" _
Alias "Inp32" (ByVal PortAddress As Integer) As Integer
Public Declare Sub Out Lib "inpout32.dll" _
Alias "Out32" (ByVal PortAddress As Integer, ByVal Value As Integer)




Private Sub Command2_Click()
Dim x As Byte
Dim Bit_Wert
Dim Sendebyte As Byte
Sendebyte = 0
Bit_Wert = 1
For x = 1 To 8
If Check1(x).Value = 1 Then Sendebyte = Sendebyte + (Bit_Wert)
Bit_Wert = Bit_Wert * 2
Next
Out &H378, Sendebyte
Label1.Caption = Inp(&H378)
End Sub


----------



## spirit (13. Juni 2005)

Hallöchen

Schau mal hier: http://www.vb-fun.de/vb/komponenten/komponente0055.shtml

Da ist ein komplettes Testprogramm dabei. Habe ich schon erfolgreich getestet


----------

